# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  تدريبات مغلقة للمنتخب الفرنسي

## The Gentle Man

شهدت تدريبات المنتخب الفرنسي يوم أمس خروج كل من تيري هنري وفرانك ريبيري من الترديب بعد أن شعرو بإزعاج خفيف ، وهذا اليوم عاد المنتخب من جديد للتدريب ولكن لم يكشف حتى الآن عن جاهزية هنري وريبيري ، الأخبار المبدئية تقول بان اللاعبين سيمثلون المنتخب الفرنسي في المباراة الأولى ولربما حظوظ ريبيري اكبر من هنري كونه لا يعاني بشكل كبير من الإزعاج الذي تعرض له مثل هنري الذي دائما ما عودنا على العودة متأخرا من الإصابات ، وربما يكون المدرب متخوف من أشراكة ويخسر تبديل في المباراة في حال أن الإصابة عاودته أثناء المباراة .

لم يتبين أي شيء من داخل المنتخب الفرنسي حتى الآن ولربما الساعات المقبلة سوف تكون  هناك أخبار جيدة عن التشكيلة المشاركة .

----------


## العالي عالي

بالرغم من الاسم الكبير للمنتخب الفرنسي لكن لي يكون له دور كبير في البطولة 

والله أعلم

----------

